# Bianchi 2011 collection



## Zeeley (Aug 24, 2010)

Are there any pictures form the 2011 collection out on this forum yet? ( besides the Oltre and Sempre press-ones) 

if not i have a link to a flyer with the 2011 collection


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Post the link. I've been checking their website daily and nothing has changed in quite a while. I just bought a Celeste/white Infinito about 3 weeks ago with Ultegra 6700 all the way around. That color and group set are not listed on Bianchi's website, so the LBS owner didn't know if it was going to be classified as a late model 2010 or a new 2011. The Ultegra group is only shown on their website in the red/white and blue/white colors. Either way, I'm happier than a pig in doodoo with the bike!! Rides very smooth and is very responsive.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

By the way, when I went in to pick up my bike a few weeks ago, the LBS did have a Sempre in for around $2400. It had Shimano 105 and some economical wheels and other parts on it. It looked like a sharp bike at an economical price.


----------



## Zeeley (Aug 24, 2010)

here it is,it got given to somebody from Dutch Forum by his LBS.

http://hotfile.com/dl/64028874/1a805ae/Bianchi_flyer_ROAD_2011_engl_low_res.pdf.html

The info on the flyer might be for European purposes only, we dont know....


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for the link, Zeeley.

The Infinito indeed has changed graphics for 2011. Note the black areas between the white and Celeste on the top tube/seat tube and top tube/head tube junctions. Not there on my 2010.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I wonder where the different color frames for the 928SL will be available. The international site lists about 6 different colors, although the white/celeste is my favorite anyway....and I won't be allowed to buy a new bike for a while now.


----------



## cph81 (Jun 3, 2010)

All Via Nirone 7 are alu, not alu/carb anymore.
Very cool black/white infinito frame.
Cavaria get some good setup. Ultegra part for $680.


----------



## Zeeley (Aug 24, 2010)

2011 collection:

http://www.bianchi.com/global/bikes/bikes_list.aspx?RangeIDMaster=48345&CategoryIDMaster=48348


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Lots of frames to choose from, and lots of wheel options on the finished bikes. 
Lots of colour options too for those who don't understand.


----------

